# Treiber Cross-Kompilierung für ARM auf Debian-PC



## pat- (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Grundsituation: ich schreibe zur zeit meine bachelor-arbeit, habe zuvor mit linux gearbeitet und muss jetzt auf einen G20-Foxboard(Embedded-Linux) einen ADC(Analog to Digital Converter)-Treiber installieren. Hierzu habe ich eine virtuelle maschine mit debian aufgesetzt und die dazugehörigen pakete zum Cross-kompilieren installiert: 

libc6-armel-cross libc6-dev-armel-cross
binutils-arm-linux-gnueabi
gcc-4.3-arm-linux-gnueabi
g++-4.3-arm-linux-gnueabi
uboot-mkimage
apt-cross dpkg-cross
libncurses5-dev 

Anschließend hab ich mir den Treiber von der Seite http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/acme-dev/browser/kernel-stuff/adc-driver runtergeladen. Hierbei fällt auf, dass das Makefile nicht für die Cross-Kompilierung, sondern für eine auf dem System selbst(G20) Kompilierung geschrieben ist. Diese Möglichkeit, bietet sich mir nicht, weil mir dir Firma keinen Zugang ins Internet bietet, um den Compiler usw. auf dem G20 zu installieren....und das g20 mit nach hause nehmen, ist auch nicht drin. 

Zum Problem: 
Hab mal versucht das Makefile umzuschreiben. Leider blieb es beim Versuch und es folgten Fehler.


```
obj-m := at91-adc.o

$ make -C ~/adc91_adc_driver M=`pwd` modules
make: Entering directory `/home/debian/tmp/adc/adc91_adc_driver'
make -w \
		-fMakefile \
		ARCH=arm \
		CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi- \
		INSTALL_MOD_PATH=./FoxModules \
		modules
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/debian/tmp/adc/adc91_adc_driver'
  CC [M]  /home/debian/tmp/adc/adc91_adc_driver/ldd3/at91-adc.o
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 1 modules
  CC      /home/debian/tmp/adc/adc91_adc_driver/ldd3/at91-adc.mod.o
  LD [M]  /home/debian/tmp/adc/adc91_adc_driver/ldd3/at91-adc.ko
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/debian/tmp/adc/adc91_adc_driver/'
make: Leaving directory `/home/debian/tmp/adc/adc91_adc_driver/'
$
```

Ausgabefehler: Makefile:12: *** missing separator. Schluss.




Wäre über eure Hilfe sehr Dankbar...

Gruß Patrick


----------



## deepthroat (7. Juni 2011)

Hi.





pat- hat gesagt.:


> Zum Problem:
> Hab mal versucht das Makefile umzuschreiben. Leider blieb es beim Versuch und es folgten Fehler.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Ausgabe sieht doch sehr gut aus. Ich sehe hier kein Problem. 


pat- hat gesagt.:


> Ausgabefehler: Makefile:12: *** missing separator. Schluss.


Du hast in der Makefile vermutlich einfach einen Tab bzw. Doppelpunkt vergessen. Tipp: Schau mal in Zeile 12.

Gruß


----------

